# Day of firsts at PBP and report.



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Had my personal best day of fishing ever at PBP today. Headed out before sunrise with my son, we caught a few hardtails, a big remora, and saw a nice slow steady stream of nice spanish till about 1030 caught by others. We did not manage to catch one. They were hitting anything that moved fast, cigar minnows, gotchas all colors and sizes, and pompano jigs. About 1100 my son was ready to go so I took him home, stopped by the octagon on the way and caught the tiniest pinfish on a sabiki. Headed back and saw a small ling caught, bunch more spanish, bluefish and a nice king. "Caught" a cool lemon shark, my first ever shark and my first bluefish. Still couldnt manage to catch the little spanish bastards that I kept watching tear my cigars apart. As the sun started to go get low a bunch of people left and then it was on. Saw another king hooked but lost, a couple more nice sized spanish, and then it happened... 

I saw a turtle so I went to get my cobia jig but before I could my cigar minnow line started screaming so I had to grab it. Thought maybe I had caught a ling on the live bait because it was behind the turtle but instead I spent 15 minutes fighting my first king mackerel. It was epic, at the same time a big hammerhead that had been hanging around showed back up and made eyes at my king. So me and the king were fighting to get away from the shark(kingy did most of the work). Didnt have a gaff so had to net her with the help of the very nice russian guy(i think). She was 41" and 15.18 lbs. ABSOLUTELY AWESOME experience. Thank you to all the veterans that helped me by telling me how to fight it and get it netted. Mine was the biggest king of the day as far as I can tell. See you all out there, tight lines. Next time I'm getting my first spanish damnit!!!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats man! Yet another good pier fishing report out of Pcola.. (imagine that). The water looks good in that shark pic too! I'm sure we will see more reports from ya. And COME ON MAN! HOLD THE FISH!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats.... You Hooked for sure.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and awesome day on the pier!

Just a side note, that's not a lemon shark. Hard to tell what kind from pic but a lemon sharks dead giveaway are its dorsal fins. The second dorsal fin will be nearly the same size as the first whereas most sharks, including this one, have a significantly smaller second dorsal


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

It had a longer tail than the blacktips, someone told me it was a lemon, I have no clue. But thanks for the info. And I know I was being a wuss with the rag, I had just washed the crap off my hands and had to retake the picture so I got lazy...


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice pinfish brother!!!! I told you there was monsters at the octagon!!! Congrats on a day you will never forget!!!! I bet junior does not go home early on your next outing! UGLY


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

That's twice he missed out, I was at bob sikes the night you guys caught that cobia and the sharks. If he was with me I woulda texted you to come watch.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

In my experience, what little there is, bubble rigs are great if you are targeting Spanish and bobos. Most most setups you buy are too long. Cut the straw or rubber to about 2 1/2 inches and give it a shot. I like the orange or green.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like ya had a great day of fishing on PBP. congrats on the first king mac!!!! i still remember my first king and it was 33 years ago at the municiple auditorium(32#)..................dang i'm getting old...........er!!


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome day, and the water does look much better than this past weekend. One more king than what I have caught this year, but the year isn't over. Tight lines to all.


----------



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats man!!! Hope you have many more days like that!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice King and good to hear you had a pleasant experience on the pier :yes:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Austin said:


> Congrats man! And COME ON MAN! HOLD THE FISH!


I'm with him...:001_huh: whats with the towel and pliers? Nice fish though :thumbsup:


----------



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice report!


----------

